# internet by huawei



## xbox1964 (Jun 8, 2015)

hello everybody,
this is my first post, just would like to know if i bring my mobile wifi huawei to turkey . will it work on my 3 network prepaid sim.as i have no internet at my apartment in akbuk.
so was wondering if this would work.if not whats the best way to get connected to the web rather than having to go to the bars.this is only a holiday home at the moment.
any help would be great.

many thanks in advance.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would be interested to know this as well as I have a Huawei dongle for when I am in the UK and I am going to the Turkish occupied North of Cyprus in a couple of weeks and would like to know if I can use it there.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

The dongle vendor is irrelevant : unless your device and service provider allows roaming (not the usual practice) it won't have connectivity. If it does, charges will be too high.

Either use local wifi or buy a prepaid dongle during your visit.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

3 does allow roaming.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Does it include data roaming with no extra charges?

Walk into an Avea shop in Turkey and you can get a temp dongle dor limited use. (90 days)


----------



## xbox1964 (Jun 8, 2015)

thanks to everybody's help.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I've just returned from Northern Cyprus and although my dongle is supposedly set up for roaming and I topped it up before going it did not work.


----------

